# Harvard Univ. Police Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

My mouse had been acting up lately and copying and pasting entire adverts has become very tedious. Please, if you are interested, I hope this will suffice for the time being.

Search Display


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

DISPATCHER: "911 this line is recorded what is your emergency?" 
CALLER: "WHAT DOES E=?" 
DISPATCHER: UH...
CALLER: "WHATS THE ATOMIC WEIGHT OF URANIUM?"
DISPATCHER: I think it's 23....uh 5 ish
CALLER: "FOR THE LOVE OF GOD WHAT IS THE SPEED OF LIGHT? QUICK!!"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

You'd be surprised.


----------

